# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  راهنمایی جهت تغییر کالر ای دی در ارسال اس ام اس

## pooyeshpajooh

اخیرا در بعضی از پیامهای تبلیغاتی  اس ام اس  دیده می شود که بجای شماره  کالر ایدی فرستده  یک جمله انگلیسی نوشته می شود
نمونه ان را می توان در پیامهای تبلیغاتی ارسال شده توسط شرکت ارتباطات سیار استان  اصفهان (شرکت اسپادان )دید که به جای کالر ایدی فرستده جمله MTCE نوشته شده است 
می خواستم بدانم که کسی از دوستان از نحوه ارسال اس ام اس به این طریق اطلاعی دارد 
وایا می توان توسط فرمت خاصی اینگونه اس ام اس ارسال نمود؟

----------


## MM_Mofidi

این حرف به نظر غیر ممکن میاد بر اساس استانداردها شما فقط حق انتقال اعداد داری نه بیشتر
بخ نظرم عجیب میاد مگر اینکه بعنوان شمارههای از پیش تعریف شده در سیم ذخیره شده باشه و gsm مودم(گوشی) از اونجا بخونه

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

نه اینجوری  نیست  حتی من با مسئولین شرکت فوق تماس گرفتم انها ادعا کردند جهت اس ام اس تبلیغاتی می توانید هر جمله ای را بعنوان کالر ایدی فرستنده  انتخاب کنید
خودتان هم می توانید با انها تماس بگیرید
ادرس سایتشان  http://www.mtce.ir است

----------


## MM_Mofidi

صفحه مربوطه که coming soon بود.
اینها روی شبکه خودشون ارائه میدن و برای سیم کارتهای خودشون یا sms را روی IR-TCI میفرستن؟

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

> صفحه مربوطه که coming soon بود.
> اینها روی شبکه خودشون ارائه میدن و برای سیم کارتهای خودشون یا sms را روی IR-TCI میفرستن؟


در صفحه تماس با ما در سایت فوق  می توانید تلفنهای بازاریابی وفروش شرکت فوق را بدست اورید

اس ام اس هاشون را هم برای سیم کارتهای IR-TCI می فرستن وتبلیغ سیم کارتهای خودشون رو می کنن  نه  اینکه روی  سیم کارتهای خودشون  بفرستن

----------


## ehsan_electronic

سلام ، به همه دوستان
بحث ID Caller چه در تلفن ثابت و چه در موبایل به صورت نرم افزاری و در مرکز سوئیچ تعریف می شه.
در مرکز موبایل در بخش MSC   نمایش آی دی کالر تنظیم می شه و می تونه شماره موبایل کاربر و یا یک کلمه باشه . که قانونا برای مشترکین شماره موبایل و یا تلفنشون تنظیم میشه.
در ضمن بگم می تونه بنا به درخواست رسمی مشترک نمایش شماره مشترک تماس گیرنده خذف بشه.
و یه نکته دیگه اینکه در مورد کلمات می شه لینک به یک شماره تلفن داد. بطور مثال شرکت اسپادان با ارسال SMS  بجای شماره تلفن کلمه MTCE  را می نویسه و در صورتی که از طریق صفحه SMS  بخواین تماس بگیرید شماره 03113244040 را که اپراتور شرکت هست براتون میگیره.
سئوال دیگه ای بود من در خدمتم.
احسان احمدی - کارشناس BSS   شرکت مشارکتی مخابرات سیار اصفهان (MTCE)

----------


## papi_naser

بابا کحای کارید شما؟ رو دات نت بیشتر فکر کنید

----------


## Mokhtar.T

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
می خوام فرستادن اس ام اس بدو ن نام یا نام دیگر رو واستون بگم
برای استفاده از این ترفند تلفن شما باید برند سونی اریکسون باشه 
1.ابتدا وارد MESSAGING شده 
2. سپس settings
3.حال از منوی باز شده گزینه text message  را انتخاب نموده 
4. منوی جدید باز میشه که شما باید Email Gateway رو ازش انتخاب کنید
5. حالا از شما شماره تلفن می خواد شماره کسی که می خواین براش اس ام اس بزنین رو وارد کنین 
6. حالا بر گردید و اس ام اس خودتون رو بزنین و Continue رو فشار دهید
7. حالا Enter Email address نامی رو وارد کنین که می خوایین هر چی می تونه باشه این نام نشون دهنده فردیه که اس ام اس رو فرستاده 
8. حالا می تونین send کنین
با تشکر مختار توتون ساب

----------


## amir_rahman

سلام
من موضوع آخری را متوجه نشدم یعنی باید سیستم GPRS موبایل فعال باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا بیشتر (رو موبایل های نوکیا)توضیح بدید!!!!!!
متشکرم

----------


## ehsan_electronic

سلام به همگی
در جواب دوستمون باید بگم روش ارسال Getway ربطی به GPRS  نداره .
در ضمن حتما هم نباید گوشی سونی اریکسون باشه . کلیه موبایلهایی که در  SMS Setting شون گزینه Email Getway   وجود داشته باشه میتونند از روشی که مطرح شد استفاده کنند.

----------


## sas523

دوستان براي نوكيا

بايد بريد تو create sms e-mail ازون جا يه آدرسي چيزي (  كه بايد همراه با  @ و com . باشه ) وارد كنيد 
بعد تو قسمت ِ subject  ِ  عنوان ِ متن رو كه مي خواهيد بزنيد 
در ادامه متن ِ مورد نظرتون رو هم وارد كنيد 
و در آخر هم شماره فرد موردنظر رو وارد كنيد
حالا sms ِ شما هم بدون شماره تلفن ارسال ميشــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــه

ايول به دوستان

----------


## Tasnim

سلام

من یه سوالی از حضورتون داشتم خیلی ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.
من با جی اس ام مودم پیامک ارسال میکنم
میخاستم بدونم چطوری میشه به جای شماره من یه متن برای دریافت کننده نمایش داده بشه.
خیلی ممنون

----------


## handinux

سلام .می شه برای تغییر شماره idcaller در ارسال توسط gsm modem از api های جاوا برای سطح پایین استفاده کرد

----------


## quiet_buzz

روشی که برای سونی اریکسون گفتید درست عمل نمیکنه
من امتحان کردم
فقط اول متن sms متنی که به عنوان ایمیل وارد کردیم رو اضافه میکنه
البته گوشی receiver مارک سامسونگ بود. شاید بخاطر  این بوده که بعید میدونم

----------


## sasan_blue2020

فکر کنم دیگه کار ند رو گوشیهای جدید! :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## haji-t

لطفاً ادامه بديد ....

----------

